# Straight Furs?



## Easilyterrifiedleopard (Apr 6, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, are there any other straight furries here?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

Surprisingly there is a lot of them, they are just drowned out by the other sexualities.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 6, 2015)

Being a furry made me realised I was bi-curious, before I only thought I liked women but now I'm open to the idea of deviating.


----------



## Easilyterrifiedleopard (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh. Okay


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2015)

There are a lot of straight furries, but some of them change their sexuality. For a lot of furries, being gay is a lifestyle choice or adaption. I've seen furries who even said they made the choice to become gay.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd say that I am, yes. For lack of a better term, I'm straitish. That means that in my physical world I'm only attracted to girls, and online in such aspects as rp, I'm only interested in female characters. However, I don't care if the person playing the female character is a guy or a girl, it really doesn't bother me either way.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes Im straight.
No im not single anymore


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm straight but gay-curious and looking for other straight guys to experiment with


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm straight but gay-curious and looking for other straight guys to experiment with



Yes. I believe this 100%. Yes.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 6, 2015)

here we go again...


yes and aperently we make up the majority compared to each other sexuality here seperately.

but in the long run we're like 25% of the lot and silent as dirt.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm straight but gay-curious and looking for other straight guys to experiment with


 What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 6, 2015)

Im bi but looking for asexual Jehovah's witnesses to be in a monogamous interracial polygamist marriages with me.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> What the fuck does that even mean?



I'm 100% straight but curious about gay things and want to experiment with another straight guy
Preferably a virgin so I'm not intimidated cause I'm new to the gay stuff


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm straight but gay-curious and looking for other straight guys to experiment with



Volk Tyres. Wtf? XD

Just remember not to leave skid marks (wherever they would be)


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Volk Tyres. Wtf? XD
> 
> Just remember not to leave skid marks (wherever they would be)


i...
wat


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm straight but gay-curious and looking for other straight guys to experiment with


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or if you generally are willing to experiment. Also, why would you want to try things with other 'straight' guys specifically? That doesn't make any sense since they'd be just as nervous and unsure as you, if I were to ever experiment I'd do it with someone who was gay or bi since at least then they'd be able to lead me on.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or if you generally are willing to experiment. Also, why would you want to try things with other 'straight' guys specifically? That doesn't make any sense since they'd be just as nervous and unsure as you, if I were to ever experiment I'd do it with someone who was gay or bi since at least then they'd be able to lead me on.



because that way it's not gay.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 6, 2015)

I've come across several, a few I actually watch on FA.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> because that way it's not gay.


Could you please clarify what you mean by 'it'? Engaging in sexual or romantic activities with someone of the same sex doesn't suddenly change your sexuality, regardless of their own orientation. A straight man could, hypothetically, decide to have a one night stand with another man but that doesn't mean they'd wake up a different orientation, sexual orientation is something that's hardwired into a person's brain and isn't changed by one exchange. Also what difference does it make if the other person is straight? You're still fraternising with someone who has the same genitalia as you so in physical terms 'it' is just as gay as if you were to do it with a homosexual male.

Or do you just have a thing against men who are gay?!


----------



## Spatel (Apr 6, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> Could you please clarify what you mean by 'it'? Engaging in sexual or romantic activities with someone of the same sex doesn't suddenly change your sexuality, regardless of their own orientation. A straight man could, hypothetically, decide to have a one night stand with another man but that doesn't mean they'd wake up a different orientation, sexual orientation is something that's hardwired into a person's brain and isn't changed by one exchange. Also what difference does it make if the other person is straight? You're still fraternising with someone who has the same genitalia as you so in physical terms 'it' is just as gay as if you were to do it with a homosexual male.
> 
> Or do you just have a thing against men who are gay?!



Pretty sure he's trolling dude.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 6, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Pretty sure he's trolling dude.


You know what? I hope he is trolling, because I can't stand homophobes and to say that what you're doing isn't 'gay' just because you're doing it with a supposedly straight guy is laughably hypocritical.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha.
SparkPlug, Clayton is gay, he's just picking on the thread's topic. xD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

No, I was just trying to get with hot straight bi-curious virgins
my plan almost succeeded


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No, I was just trying to get with hot straight bi-curious virgins
> my plan almost succeeded


I'm a hot pansexual virgin! We can make this thread uncomfortably hot and steamy. :V
*Turns the temperature up*


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a hot Pansexual-Asexual who is a virgin to Gay Sex. *Looks around* I'll show myself out.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> because that way it's not gay.


 Now I can't take you seriously, then again a lot of people in the "men seeking men" section on craigslist say this type of shit.


----------



## Virgil (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a straight guy; for a little while I wondered if I might be Bi purely because there were so many Bi furries. I thought about it for a long while and tried to imagine such a scenario, but I concluded that I just absolutely didn't like guys in the slightest, and couldn't bring myself to like them in that way at all. We're all wired differently!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 6, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Im bi but looking for asexual Jehovah's witnesses to be in a monogamous interracial polygamist marriages with me.



go big or go home. good job.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

no im only looking for straights



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Now I can't take you seriously, then again a lot of people in the "men seeking men" section on craigslist say this type of shit.



hmmm youd know something about that wouldnt you, straighty


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 6, 2015)

ooooohh. TMV he got you good.


----------



## Wakboth (Apr 6, 2015)

There are plenty of straight furs. We just aren't as noticeable, as furry fandom is one where the other sexual orientations, and groups like trans folks, asexuals etc. can be out in the open more than in everyday life, so we kind of vanish in the background.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm straight, but there are moments when I look at myself in the mirror and think "goddamn, you're looking hot today." Does that make me gay for myself?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

i want a straight boyfriend


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 6, 2015)

I think that one of the best aspects of the fandom is that the characters we create need not be tied down by what we feel or have to face on a daily basis. I do like the that some fursonas are openly gay or bi but created by straight people in real life. That's healthy for the mind I think.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 6, 2015)

I am, well from what i know lol


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm essentially, nearly, almost straight. Enough for me to publicly identify as such anyway, since I only ever want to have a female partner. I'd give myself a 1 on the Kinsey Scale.
I don't find males repulsive, but on their own they're just kinda meh, you know? For me, anything a dude could do a female would do it better.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> For me, anything a dude could do a female would do it better.



This is absolutely, unequivocally false.


----------



## Wax (Apr 6, 2015)

I only glanced at the thread title and thought this said Straight _Edge _â€‹Furries.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm straight. Yep. The pretty ladies and their soft hands for holding can be tempting sometimes though. Unless having a 2D waifu or wanting to be a female friend's qt grill waifu counts as being bi, I'm preeeetty straight.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm hetrosexual.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm pretty much exclusively straight IRL, but gay for certain furs, haha. There's no male that exists in the flesh that I'm attracted to at all. It's a strange one, and I personally blame Walt Disney personally.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm straight. That's because I'm a ruler :V


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I'm straight. That's because I'm a ruler :V



Huh, going of the comic forum I would have guessed your sexuality as bi-cycle.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> I think that one of the best aspects of the fandom is that the characters we create need not be tied down by what we feel or have to face on a daily basis. I do like the that some fursonas are openly gay or bi but created by straight people in real life. That's healthy for the mind I think.


 Not where it becomes a lifestyle imagining yourself as that character 24/7, especially if it's not a real representation of who they actually are in real life.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 6, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Not where it becomes a lifestyle imagining yourself as that character 24/7, especially if it's not a real representation of who they actually are in real life.



Unless you have multiple personalities. As far as I'm concerned, Samantha & Sammy are two different people.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm straight. I've tested.


----------



## Easilyterrifiedleopard (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope that just means you think you look good. No shame in that


----------



## Easilyterrifiedleopard (Apr 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm straight, but there are moments when I look at myself in the mirror and think "goddamn, you're looking hot today." Does that make me gay for myself?



Nope just means you think you look good, no shame in that.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 6, 2015)

Obviously not, no one can resist the power of the male ass.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 6, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> There are a lot of straight furries, but some of them change their sexuality. For a lot of furries, being gay is a lifestyle choice or adaption. I've seen furries who even said they made the choice to become gay.



 A lot of people are just closeted. Hell, we've had a ton of people come on these forums even.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 6, 2015)

Hanging around a lot of gay folks tend to change people into something they're not...or maybe they are!? :O
I go for females, they pretty. If I'm drunk or really really horny, I could settle for a passable trans girl. No trans girls that look like men.....gotta trick the brain to get the body to work against what I would usually do.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 7, 2015)

I consider myself straight. But I try not to think of it in terms of gay or straight or whatever. I will admit that there are many girls that I find moderately attractive, though I don't necessarily fantasize about having relations with other women. But, I am in no way opposed to the idea of being in a relationship with a chick if I happen to fall in love with her. So I guess I'm... omnisexual? Idk, I don't think about it too much. I've been in a relationship (with a dude) for six years.

Honestly, though there are a lot of "straight" people in the fandom I'm sure, it's hard to at least be very active if you're not at least _okay_ with various or ambiguous sexualities. That's one reason I love the fandom so much. It's kind of a free-for-all in that regard (perhaps poor word choice, but I think you get my drift).

EDIT: Also, I know there is a group for straight furs on the main site. And check out the standings of this poll, which is currently on the same page as this thread.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 8, 2015)

The furry fandom is so weird you can be "100%" straight while fucking the same sex simultaneously. That's the drift I get with a lot of furries. I swear, furries are a confused bunch of people who I think half of the time don't know what these sexual terms mean. They make sexuality seem so unnecessarily complicated or the labels seem useless and used in the loosest definition. I think a lot of folks here are just young people trying to figure out who they are and they just slap a label onto themselves, because a lot of people these days care so much about identifying as something. I bet if you search on the main site you can find a guy bragging about how straight he is while being in a relationship with a dude and favoriting hundreds of gay furry pics.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 8, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The furry fandom is so weird you can be "100%" straight while fucking the same sex simultaneously. That's the drift I get with a lot of furries. I swear, furries are a confused bunch of people who I think half of the time don't know what these sexual terms mean. They make sexuality seem so unnecessarily complicated or the labels seem useless and used in the loosest definition. I think a lot of folks here are just young people trying to figure out who they are and they just slap a label onto themselves, because a lot of people these days care so much about identifying as something. I bet if you search on the main site you can find a guy bragging about how straight he is while being in a relationship with a dude and favoriting hundreds of gay furry pics.



 So, the furfandom is now tumblr?


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 8, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Hell, we've had a ton of people come on these forums even.



I seriously hope you meant to say come out.


----------



## hey look a train! (Apr 8, 2015)

im bi but i hate most everybody... i am leaning more on the strait side though... but i hate most everybody like i said...


----------



## StrangerCoug (Apr 8, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> Also, I know there is a group for straight furs on the main site.


Where is this? There seems to be no intuitive way to find it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The furry fandom is so weird you can be "100%" straight while fucking the same sex simultaneously. That's the drift I get with a lot of furries. I swear, furries are a confused bunch of people who I think half of the time don't know what these sexual terms mean. They make sexuality seem so unnecessarily complicated or the labels seem useless and used in the loosest definition. I think a lot of folks here are just young people trying to figure out who they are and they just slap a label onto themselves, because a lot of people these days care so much about identifying as something. I bet if you search on the main site you can find a guy bragging about how straight he is while being in a relationship with a dude and favoriting hundreds of gay furry pics.



Wow he actually fell for it.... uhh i mean
my dog typed that. That wasn't me

Metal, are you willing to experiment with me, as two straight men?


----------



## Inpw (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I'm straight. And yes I'm single at the moment...


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 8, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The furry fandom is so weird you can be "100%" straight while fucking the same sex simultaneously. That's the drift I get with a lot of furries. I swear, furries are a confused bunch of people who I think half of the time don't know what these sexual terms mean. They make sexuality seem so unnecessarily complicated or the labels seem useless and used in the loosest definition. I think a lot of folks here are just young people trying to figure out who they are and they just slap a label onto themselves, because a lot of people these days care so much about identifying as something.



^^^^

I hate the internet for that reason, kind of. The new generation is so wrapped up in sexual and gender identities that I swear everyone and their sister is just "trying on" a label. How would you know that you're "queer" at the age of 14 with so little life experience? 

I truly believe that sexuality and gender identity is never a choice. Its always something inherent in you, whether that be genetics or something psychological. So to me it makes no sense to try being bi, or gay, or straight, or male, or female, or whatever unless you've already been experiencing a strong feeling that those things might be possible.

I've wondered about how to identify because I've been romantically attracted to girls since age 6. I had more crushes on other girls than boys. The idea of having sex with a girl does not appeal to me whatsoever though. I guess you could call me bi-romantic but why even bother. I am sexually attracted to men, I want to have sex with men, and I feel that sex would need to be a part of any romantic relationship I'd ever engage in. So there's not really any way that I would date a woman without leading her on, and that's not my gig. 

So whatever, I'm straight. Maybe not 100% straight by technicality, but I self-identify as straight because I pretty much am.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Isn't there a sexuality megathread for this sorta discussion? Eh

Yeah I'm straight unless I'm  in the closet without actually knowing im in the closet or something. But besides that I'm straight.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> So, the furfandom is now tumblr?


 You just figured that out? lmao


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Wow he actually fell for it.... uhh i mean
> my dog typed that. That wasn't me
> 
> Metal, are you willing to experiment with me, as two straight men?


 oh, I wasn't referring to you. I didn't fall for anything, I was talking in general.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh look it's this thread again...

Yeah. I'm straight,  male, and mated to an adorable little lady panda


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll take a nice pair of tits anyday.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 9, 2015)

Totally heterosexual female here. . .no interest at all in lesbian or bisexual relationships. . .or any relationships, really.  My heart is already spoken for in RL.


----------



## StarlaFox (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm straight. Though, I am a little bi-curious.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

Straight(?) asexual.


----------



## JAMP0T1 (Apr 9, 2015)

im Straight 

JAMP0T1


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 9, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> oh, I wasn't referring to you. I didn't fall for anything, I was talking in general.


I won't tell anyone you fell for it


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I hate the internet for that reason, kind of. The new generation is so wrapped up in sexual and gender identities that I swear everyone and their sister is just "trying on" a label. How would you know that you're "queer" at the age of 14 with so little life experience?
> 
> ...


 WTF? You just proved my point lmao


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 9, 2015)

I call myself straight, only find females attractive and would only ever want a girlfriend, that being said a hole is a hole if you're desperate :V


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 10, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> Where is this? There seems to be no intuitive way to find it.



Check out fa-groups. Here is the specific group: Straight_Furries


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I call myself straight, only find females attractive and would only ever want a girlfriend, that being said a hole is a hole if you're desperate :V



I've got a tree with a lard lubed knot-hole all warmed up for ya. :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 10, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I call myself straight, only find females attractive and would only ever want a girlfriend, that being said a hole is a hole if you're desperate :V


 So you been to prison, eh?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I call myself straight, only find females attractive and would only ever want a girlfriend, that being said a hole is a hole if you're desperate :V



Dont be a little bitch
There's no difference between a dudes ass and a chicks ass


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dont be a little bitch
> There's no difference between a dudes ass and a chicks ass



As a person who's obsessed with his reflection after stepping out of the shower, I'm inclined to disagree.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dont be a little bitch
> There's no difference between a dudes ass and a chicks ass



There are a few differences. I can draw diagrams if you'd like.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

No there isnt
if you'd give up on doing anal with a chick because she's not a dude then We cant be bros anymore


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dont be a little bitch
> There's no difference between a dudes ass and a chicks ass



Is that not exactly what he said? >.>


----------



## Zenia (Apr 11, 2015)

I am mostly straight... but I do find other ladies attractive. I am not sure how much sexual things I would do with them (I've only kissed another lady before).

My favorite though are people with dangly equipment... however they feel like being gendered.


----------



## Kipsy (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm straight. haha I like boobs however and if my boyfriend had boobs I'd be down to play with them. I've even made him boobs out of water balloons and pudding once! I think I'm just a breast appreciator.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dont be a little bitch
> There's no difference between a dudes ass and a chicks ass



Dude's asses, tend to be much more harry, generally speaking.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> Dude's asses, tend to be much more harry, generally speaking.



That should add more tickle to the entire shebang...


----------



## Renarde (Apr 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There are a few differences. I can draw diagrams if you'd like.


Can you please? Not because I disagree, but because I want to see the diagrams.


----------



## s14787 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pantheros said:


> here we go again...
> 
> 
> yes and aperently we make up the majority compared to each other sexuality here seperately.
> ...



im 100% straight but i never thought i was silent course this is my 1st post... nevermind i rest my case


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 16, 2015)

"I'm 100% straight, but I'll suck a dude's dick because its good!" lmao #straightfurries

I came across a Craigslist post one time of a guy asking a bunch of dudes to get together and jerk each other off to straight porn lmfao


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> "I'm 100% straight, but I'll suck a dude's dick because its good!" lmao #straightfurries
> 
> I came across a Craigslist post one time of a guy asking a bunch of dudes to get together and jerk each other off to straight porn lmfao



Craigslist in a nutshell: "M seeking M to come over and jerk off on my abs. No gay stuff though."


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm bi leaning straight, and the chances of me sucking dick are very low.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 17, 2015)

Nobody respects my heterosexuality, they don't respect the amount of dick I like to suck, and they go off and say I'm closeted. Stupid heterophobes!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh yeah i'd never want dick in my mouth, i know that much.
Now shut up and someone suck my dick, no homo.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 100% straight 50% of the time.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 17, 2015)

Well this thread gave me a good laugh... On topic, I'm straight irl. Can't say the same here, though.


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

Spatel said:


> I'm 100% straight 50% of the time.



This is perfect. This is how I am going to define myself from now on. Thank you!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm a straighteist.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm straight....well, at least if you don't count that one-year interval where I made scissors with a chick I was dating.


----------



## RedMountain4 (Apr 18, 2015)

Im straight, but there have been times i have wondered what is was like to be in a males company. in fact, i still have that curiosity.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 18, 2015)

RedMountain4 said:


> Im straight, but there have been times i have wondered what is was like to be in a males company. in fact, i still have that curiosity.



I've cuddled with my best friend before. He's a guy. It was my first ever cuddle so I can't really compare it to being with a female, but I'd imagine it's not too different, company-wise.

...the life of a straight furry.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Wassup.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Kashou said:


> I've cuddled with my best friend before. He's a guy. It was my first ever cuddle so I can't really compare it to being with a female, but I'd imagine it's not too different, company-wise.
> 
> ...the life of a straight furry.



To be fair, who doesn't love a good cuddle? Whether you are straight, bi, homosexual, asexual, pansexual etc, we all love a good cuddle.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Kashou said:


> I've cuddled with my best friend before. He's a guy. It was my first ever cuddle so I can't really compare it to being with a female, but I'd imagine it's not too different, company-wise.
> 
> ...the life of a straight furry.



This is actually really adorable, for some reason.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> To be fair, who doesn't love a good cuddle? Whether you are straight, bi, homosexual, asexual, pansexual etc, we all love a good cuddle.


Very much true. Given the chance I'd cuddle with any friend. But since the majority of the people I befriend online live states away, it never happens. I grew up with him, though, so at least the chance is there, even though he mostly hangs with his other gay friends.



Astrium said:


> This is actually really adorable, for some reason.


STOP TALKING!!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Kashou said:


> STOP TALKING!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpByf5nFCO8


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Kashou said:


> STOP TALKING!!



No.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2015)

I want a cuddle. I don't even think I've ever asked that from a friend.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I want a cuddle. I don't even think I've ever asked that from a friend.



 I found ya a real cutie. ^3^


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Bi male here, I've only been in relationships with women.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Bi male here, I've only been in relationships with women.



Ditto. I can see myself with a man, but it just hasn't happened yet. Why would you purposefully limit yourself?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I found ya a real cutie. ^3^


 Your evil.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> To be fair, who doesn't love a good cuddle? Whether you are straight, bi, homosexual, asexual, pansexual etc, we all love a good cuddle.



 Nope, i don't really want to cuddle with girls.


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Nope, i don't really want to cuddle with girls.


Aw, don't be like that!


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

That makes me wonder...

"Are you a boy or a girl?" - Oak, Professor.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Your evil.



If I've learned anything from the Confessions thread, you could always use it as a dildo...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

The love fest in here makes me want to puke. Blech!

*joking*


----------



## Kleric (Apr 18, 2015)

I've never cuddled with anyone myself. Would very much like to though. :0


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I bet cuddling feels super awesome and shit. I'd love to cuddle with somebody.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

You haven't lived until you've cuddled, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 18, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've never cuddled with anyone myself. Would very much like to though. :0



Your first cuddle will be something you'll always remember.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

So is cuddling pretty much sex?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I bet cuddling feels super awesome and shit. I'd love to cuddle with somebody.



 Fiiiiine. I'll find you a guy too.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I will admit that I too have yet to cuddle anyone.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So is cuddling pretty much sex?



Honestly I think it's better than sex. But that's just me.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You haven't lived until you've cuddled, ladies and gentlemen.


D:
I want to live!


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Bi male here, I've only been in relationships with women.



I'm very fortunate I've had relationships with both. I felt much more complete after that happened. :grin:


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm jealous of all who have cuddled.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Bi male here, I've only been in relationships with women.



Bi male here, I've never been in a relationship.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

How do you get into a relationship in the first place? How do you meet people? I dont' know where to meet guys and girls at all.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Honestly just through college or work etc. I dated a friend once... THAT DOESN'T WORK!!! 

But I'm totally open to dating guys. Just haven't had the opportunity.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I rather date in the fandom, but if that doesn't work, I need options. I don't know if I can do the online thing seeing as they have way to many crazy people out there trying to scam you, rape you or kill you.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Honestly just through college or work etc. I dated a friend once... THAT DOESN'T WORK!!!
> 
> But I'm totally open to dating guys. Just haven't had the opportunity.



Despite being bisexual, I don't think I actually know if I know any guys that I find attractive. I guess I just have much higher standards for guys.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

No fatties
No stupid people
No "Jungle Fever" people
Must like video games, anime, cartoons and sports

If a guy can fulfill these criteria, they're in.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Despite being bisexual, I don't think I actually know if I know any guys that I find attractive. I guess I just have much higher standards for guys.



Personally in my group of friends there is a couple but I surprise myself sometimes with who I find attractive


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No fatties
> No stupid people
> No "Jungle Fever" people
> Must like video games, anime, cartoons and sports
> ...



 Well dear, if you ask too much, i hope you have to offer as much.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox, you got a lot of soul searching to do before you go for any guys. 

And yes, we all know it'd be guys because that's primarily in your porn folder, er fav gallery. (And your furry crushes)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I just don't want somebody who likes me just for my looks or is looking to add another notch to their belt.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sylox, you got a lot of soul searching to do before you go for any guys.
> 
> And yes, we all know it'd be guys because that's primarily in your porn folder, er fav gallery. (And your furry crushes)



Nahh, this is the year I date someone. I don't have time to wait another 5 years and how do you know what's in my porn folder? I have about 30 pics of girls I find attractive.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nahh, this is the year I date someone. I don't have time to wait another 5 years and how do you know what's in my porn folder? I have about 30 pics of girls I find attractive.



-_- Missing the joke that I called your favs a porn gallery...

If you do, I really hope you ditch this internalized homophobia crap. Because you shouldn't hurt people and you undoubtedly would if you were with a guy.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 19, 2015)

So would I be a minority if I said I was straight, with no other intrests except women? It's just i see a lot of Bi-curious guys up in here.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I would say I wasn't even remotely bi-curious up until I started liking sonic characters back in 2007-2008. Really it's the whole sonic porn/fanfiction thing that really got me curious for male characters. Now I don't even like sonic at all really. I think my assburgers was kicking in full force back in the day. I will say though, ever since I was 3 I always had cartoon crushes for both male and female characters, but they weren't really gay/romantic for the male portion. It was mainly just weird obsessions or foot fetish fantasies with some of the male characters, but the female characters were the ones I really had a crush on.....Okay, this just got weird.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nahh, this is the year I date someone. I don't have time to wait another 5 years



thats,.... not how it works


----------



## Misomie (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I just don't want somebody who likes me just for my looks or is looking to add another notch to their belt.



Saying you don't like fatties but you don't want your partner to judge your looks is just... XP

Either say you dislike fatties and that attraction is important or stop disliking fatties if you don't want a relationship based off looks. Sure obese people can be considered having a major health problem, but if they are just overeight then that is a look thing. You can't expect your partner to look good but then expect your partner not to want you just because of looks.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 19, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> So would I be a minority if I said I was straight, with no other intrests except women? It's just i see a lot of Bi-curious guys up in here.



To be fair, I still have no interest in males in the real world, not even in the slightest. It wasn't until I dove so deep into the fandom that I even started portraying interest in furry males. But it can't be helped. There's just so many dang sexy male characters here. . . And because of that, my mind started becoming okay with being in the presence of other males, but I don't actually want to *be* with one like I would a lady.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No fatties





Sylox said:


> I just don't want somebody who likes me just for my looks or is looking to add another notch to their belt.



._.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

Kashou said:


> To be fair, I still have no interest in males in the real world, not even in the slightest. It wasn't until I dove so deep into the fandom that I even started portraying interest in furry males. But it can't be helped. There's just so many dang sexy male characters here. . . And because of that, my mind started becoming okay with being in the presence of other males, but I don't actually want to *be* with one like I would a lady.


 You don't even have to go deep in the fandom to find gay shit.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

If you are fat, then that means you don't take care of your body. I can't be with somebody who doesn't take care of their body. That shows a lack of self control. Is it partly attraction, yes, but it's also partly mental/emotional as well.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 19, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You don't even have to go deep in the fandom to find gay shit.



Well, when I first starting considering myself a furry, I wasn't actually exposed to anything extreme, just saw a few friendly and cuddly pics here and there. Then I joined FA. Still didn't see anything too extreme, though my friend kept warning me I'd want to keep my stuff on SFW. Even then, I never saw anything I thought was mature. That's when I found the Settings option.... My world changed forever... But on point, the gay stuff I saw when I first joined wasn't enough to really influence me. It wasn't until later on that my mind started getting desensitized by the overload of very good art that I began to sway. Artists really do make everything look better.


----------



## Koota (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you are fat, then that means you don't take care of your body. I can't be with somebody who doesn't take care of their body. That shows a lack of self control. Is it partly attraction, yes, but it's also partly mental/emotional as well.


This is not necessarily true. Some do have problems with physical reasons why they are unable to maintain a healthy weight. The unfortunate part is to many people use this as an excuse just because they are lazy.
well that is my 2 cents for today.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

So I should lower my standards, is that what you're all saying?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So I should lower my standards, is that what you're all saying?


In a way I'd suggest it. You don't go finding love by looking for pretty faces and nice thin curves. It should mostly depend on who that person is, not how they look. Appearance is usually really deceptive in describing who someone is.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> In a way I'd suggest it. You don't go finding love by looking for pretty faces and nice thin curves. It should mostly depend on who that person is, not how they look. Appearance is usually really deceptive in describing who someone is.



If y'all are saying his standards are too high and they should be lowered, y'all don't even want to know what mine are then... xD


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I know I shouldn't be superficial, its just that there are some qualities about a person that I do not find attractive and being overweight is one of them be they a man or a woman. I'm pretty active myself and would like it if I had a SO that was active as well. Nothing like going to the park to ride bikes or playing Kickball on the Mall with others.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

I figure that physical attraction in a relationship is important, but it's not the most important.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I know I shouldn't be superficial, its just that there are some qualities about a person that I do not find attractive and being overweight is one of them be they a man or a woman. I'm pretty active myself and would like it if I had a SO that was active as well. Nothing like going to the park to ride bikes or playing Kickball on the Mall with others.


Nah, I agree with you. However it's still hypocritical to say they can't be fat (when some fatness isn't caused by laziness) and then say you don't want them judging you for your looks.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 19, 2015)

People cant help being superficial, its only naturally built in at the end of the day, of course you want someone you find attractive, shouldnt be made to feel bad for that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Ya'll motherfuckers send your fatties to me then. I love chubby lil teddybears <3 

(Seriously, I kinda turn into an animal over em)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

Fat people smell like cheese.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Fat people need love too


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Myself personally I've always been more attracted to women with a little more chub on them but that hasn't changed who I date at all. I've dated a bigger girl and I've dated a skinny girl and one who's weight fluctuated. My big thing is facial features and hair. (Not body hair, Head hair). 

For guys I've always liked an average type. I'm low maintenance. Rock a beard well and a T-shirt or sports jersey and I love it.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Everyone is bi until proven otherwise.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers send your fatties to me then. I love chubby lil teddybears <3
> 
> (Seriously, I kinda turn into an animal over em)



I'm a chubby lil teddybear :3 and my bf highly approves of such a thing, glad there are more like you and him in the world Butters  I mean I am a bit lazy but I do exercise a lil bit, but not enough to shift/destroy the belly xD


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers send your fatties to me then. I love chubby lil teddybears <3
> 
> (Seriously, I kinda turn into an animal over em)



I dont like near anorexic girls but i am a gigantic supporter of the iddy biddy tiddy committee.


----------



## windselle (Apr 20, 2015)

i am straight because female body parts are something that somewhat makes me gag. and I can not help that my body reacts to it on its own


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I dont like near anorexic girls but i am a gigantic supporter of the iddy biddy tiddy committee.



Small tits are adorable. Also, big tits kinda look deformed imo. (And people even get them enlarged to attract men...wtf is wrong with society?)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Small tits are adorable. Also, big tits kinda look deformed imo. (And people even get them enlarged to attract men...wtf is wrong with society?)



Did you hear about that woman who naturally has boobs that hang down to her knees?

Also, I like C-cups. They're a nice middle ground between small and large.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Just curious, why is there a discussion on the versatility of the C-Cup? XD


----------



## windselle (Apr 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Did you hear about that woman who naturally has boobs that hang down to her knees?
> 
> Also, I like C-cups. They're a nice middle ground between small and large.



What is considered larger to you?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 20, 2015)

Ass is superior to titties.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ass is superior to titties.


I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## windselle (Apr 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ass is superior to titties.


this quote reminds me a of space dandy reference


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> How the can honestly prove otherwise?  If the person is a man and is dating a women, that means he could still like men; we just wouldn't know.  So he could still be bisexual, the same can apply for gays and the other gender.
> 
> My head hurts trying to figure this out now.



They were joking I think. (Everyone can tell once puberty comes to town.)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Everyone is bi until proven otherwise.



I have a theory that homosexual and heterosexual don't actual exist, everyone besides asexuals are bisexual, and they're gay and straight people are just so heavily preferenced that they're functionally homo or hetero. In other words, it would take a member of the non-preferred sex with unearthly beauty to make them swing the other way.

But that's just my theory, believe or ignore it as you wish.


----------



## LithDragon (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm straight, but I've always felt an attraction to women. I've never acted upon it (other than the occasional party make out session) so I don't feel like I can honestly say I'm bi. Also I'm all about the boobs. I prefer smaller A or B cups. 

Physical traits I find attractive:
For reference I am fat. (I don't find any shame in using fat to describe myself.) I weigh something like 200lbs and I'm 5'1". I'm up in the air on what I prefer in my SO's weight. I like guys that are slender and tall. Not overly muscular, but not overweight. I don't mind being with men that are fat, but there is something about a thinner dude that just gets me going. With women I want them short and curvy. Nice hips and ass, round all the way around, but not as big as me. 

*shrugs* I have no idea why. It's not like if someone didn't fall into this category I wouldn't like them simply because of that. I really go for people that have great personalities. I can always find the good in someone.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 22, 2015)

I see the same shit happen with gay people. They call themselves "gay" but they have NSFW female furries faved on their FA profile, and whenever a picture of a female furry would pop up on facebook I've seen some gay guy's be all like "I'd even bang that even though I'm gay" or something like that.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I see the same shit happen with gay people. They call themselves "gay" but they have NSFW female furries faved on their FA profile, and whenever a picture of a female furry would pop up on facebook I've seen some gay guy's be all like "I'd even bang that even though I'm gay" or something like that.



Im gay but i can still appreciate female nudity
whats the big deal


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 22, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I see the same shit happen with gay people. They call themselves "gay" but they have NSFW female furries faved on their FA profile, and whenever a picture of a female furry would pop up on facebook I've seen some gay guy's be all like "I'd even bang that even though I'm gay" or something like that.


And this is why the Kinsey scale exists.


----------



## Koota (Apr 22, 2015)

sexuality has ebbs and flows.


----------



## Swift Shadowfire (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm straight and bc of it i got kicked off of FurryTeens (also why i'm here in the first place). just saying i'm straight offends ppl on that wretched site.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 25, 2015)

Swift207 said:


> i'm straight and bc of it i got kicked off of FurryTeens (also why i'm here in the first place). just saying i'm straight offends ppl on that wretched site.


 It's also why I left Furry 4 Life. Too many whiny entitled brats who get offended at everything. Did you litterally get banned because you were straight?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 25, 2015)

Too bad you can't sue for discrimination on the internet, if that's true.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Too bad you can't sue for discrimination on the internet, if that's true.


No, but you can post your exploits online for the world to read. You can expose those little shits for the scum they are.


----------



## Filter (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm straight, but rarely mention it. Heterosexuality is one of the least remarkable things about me.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 26, 2015)

Another thing I hated about that Furry 4 Life site is that people got offended easily and I got banned from the chat multiple times over the smallest jokes.


----------



## Swift Shadowfire (Apr 27, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's also why I left Furry 4 Life. Too many whiny entitled brats who get offended at everything. Did you litterally get banned because you were straight?



pretty much, yeah. my being a Christian did contribute big time tho.  Myself and one other Christian were banned from the site, although he  did kinda have it coming. Those ppl are always so whiny and they love to pick fights with everybody. you're right tho about them getting offended by everything. then i heard that they created a "respect religion thread", bunch of hypocrites i say. of course, i have to be careful when i say this bc i almost got banned of yet another forum.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 27, 2015)

Swift Shadowfire said:


> pretty much, yeah. my being a Christian did contribute big time tho.  Myself and one other Christian were banned from the site, although he  did kinda have it coming. Those ppl are always so whiny and they love to pick fights with everybody. you're right tho about them getting offended by everything. then i heard that they created a "respect religion thread", bunch of hypocrites i say. of course, i have to be careful when i say this bc i almost got banned of yet another forum.


 I'd bet they'd praise you if you were Muslim lmao


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 28, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> I'm hetero. *That being said i'm attracted to the soul ...then body.* (Soul 75% and Body 25%). I'm not gonna date someone who looks like a door, but....if someone my gender clicks well i might see how it goes. As far as body, no im not attracted to my gender physically at all.



Kinda contradicted your entire point with the rest of your unbolded sentences then. 

You don't take soul into mind before bod because if that were true you'd be pansexual/bi.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Kinda contradicted your entire point with the rest of your unbolded sentences then.
> 
> You don't take soul into mind before bod because if that were true you'd be pansexual/bi.



wat
being more interested in personality than looks has no bearing on somebody's physical sexual orientation.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> wat
> being more interested in personality than looks has no bearing on somebody's physical sexual orientation.



His statement was contradictory. One doesn't go into attraction soul first. (Boners don't work that way). Then he pulled the percentage card. Well, which is it? Soul first or partial?

And it's true, if you homosexual or heterosexual, you *do* take gender/body/looks into account in your life partner/fuck bud. Is it so shameful? A dick cannot magically get hard if it isn't wired for it, same with vaginas getting wet.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> His statement was contradictory. One doesn't go into attraction soul first. (Boners don't work that way). Then he pulled the percentage card. Well, which is it? Soul first or partial?
> 
> And it's true, if you homosexual or heterosexual, you *do* take gender/body/looks into account in your life partner/fuck bud. Is it so shameful? A dick cannot magically get hard if it isn't wired for it, same with vaginas getting wet.



i think he was just saying that, regardless of physical attraction, he values personality more?  or maybe he's one of them people who doesn't really notice physical attraction much unless the personality has already caught his interests.  i could be wrong.. 

as for the other thing, yeah, so long as you've got some sort of physical orientation, visual appeal is gonna play a role in it.  though let me take this time to point out that pansexual and bisexual are no different in that regard.  they're still orientations based on physical attraction.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> pansexual and bisexual are no different in that regard.  they're still orientations based on physical attraction.



I was not aware of that for pansexuals...my bad.


----------



## Tchelline (Apr 28, 2015)

Lol, this reminds me of something I did read somewhere in the internet that said "Furry community is full of jailhouse gays- straight males who are forced to bcome gay due to the lack  of females."


----------



## Kleric (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> though let me take this time to point out that pansexual and bisexual are no different in that regard.  they're still orientations based on physical attraction.



Wait, how?
I've been identifying myself as pansexual because I give almost 0-shits about physical appearance, it's all routed in who that person is.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Wait, how?
> I've been identifying myself as pansexual because I give almost 0-shits about physical appearance, it's all routed in who that person is.



being pansexual means having an attraction to all genders.  being open to individuals of any _gender_ doesn't take overall physical appearance out of it.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

_demi-heterosexual biromantic! _ the sweet smell of complication...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm bi leaning straight, as while I like girls of all types of build, when it comes to guys I prefer femboys. Maybe it is because of their feminine aspect or something like that.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> as while I like girls of all types of build,


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


>


I got a 404 error.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 28, 2015)

crap, that would of been really funny if the picture worked.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 28, 2015)

So you claim to like women of all builds?


----------



## Vergolophus (Apr 28, 2015)

I went through a lot of names in my early teen years, such as Demisexual or Pansexual or Bisexual, but then I really just stopped with Heterosexuality.
But I never knew about the discriminating furry sites. Yikes!

Though I feel their attitude is similar to Tumblr's.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 28, 2015)

Entitled youngins' who've had their ego boosted by mommy and daddy telling them they're "special" and "unique" tend to congregate on sites like Tumblr and FurryTeens where a closed minded mentality is allowed to continue unchecked by site admins and moderators. They claim to be open minded, but when you mention one of the trigger words (usually religion), they're quick to cast you as the worst thing possible.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 28, 2015)

Anything to do with furries, otherkin, and tumblr seem to hold the most childish whiny brats. Finding at least decent people requires cherry picking, otherwise I end up with shitheads like on FurryTeens.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> So you claim to like women of all builds?


I'm talking in general. Moderation is key. I don't want a girl who would break if you tap her shoulder, and I don't want a pile of lard.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 29, 2015)

LOL. And here I thought I was alone, being straight.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 29, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> A  demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone. In general, demisexuals are not sexually attracted to anyone of any gender; however, when a demisexual is emotionally connected to someone else (whether the feelings are romantic love or deep friendship), the demisexual experiences sexual attraction and desire, but only towards the specific partner.




No. That is not how physical attraction works.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 29, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> So you claim to like women of all builds?



Hawt.

I'd totally hit that..... if I can reach her bits. Might have to just hump one of the folds. :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 29, 2015)

There are too many goddamn labels to describe people these days.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 29, 2015)

.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 29, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> That's a bit rude of you to say, Demisexual is a real thing among people. I don't find anyone attractive until I know them, its just the way I am. Its close to being asexual, which i'm sure you don't think that's a real thing either.
> 
> I can't help it that you think with your dick and not your mind.



 Oh, you're such a cute special snowflake.

 Here, have a raisins cookie.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 29, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> That's a bit rude of you to say, Demisexual is a real thing among people. I don't find anyone attractive until I know them, its just the way I am. Its close to being asexual, which i'm sure you don't think that's a real thing either.
> 
> Maybe this will help you understand
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/14372/demi-01_zps97119fb7.jpg
> ...



Scientifically speaking, you are physically attracted to someone within (if I remember correctly) 10 seconds of seeing them. And don't try to preach to me about asexuality, some of my oldest friends are asexual. I understand the concept better than you think.



Taikugemu said:


> Oh, you're such a cute special snowflake.
> 
> Here, have a raisins cookie.



Raisin cookies are the reason I have trust issues.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 29, 2015)

*facepalm*


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Scientifically speaking, you are physically attracted to someone within (if I remember correctly) 10 seconds of seeing them. And don't try to preach to me about asexuality, some of my oldest friends are asexual. I understand the concept better than you think.


I don't think you do because news flash, there's more than one type of attraction and not everyone is really into physicality


----------



## Sylox (Apr 29, 2015)

What man doesn't think with his dick?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 29, 2015)

Willow said:


> I don't think you do because news flash, there's more than one type of attraction and not everyone is really into physicality



The entire point of demisexuality is that you aren't physically attracted to someone until you're mentally attracted to them. What I'm saying is, no, it works the other way around.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What man doesn't think with his dick?



Men that have grown up and learned self control.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Men that have grown up and learned self control.



How would not thinking with your dick be self contorl? If a guy or girl is hot then okay she's hot. It's not like I'd fuck on the first date or anything.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 29, 2015)

All the special snowflake fucktards made weird sounding labels that nobody's ever heard of corny as hell and annoying. "Look at me! I'm an autistic child who can't fit in with normal people so I have to be the exact opposite and make myself seem cool!". Fucking spoiled entitled little introvert brats always pretending to be victims.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuck first, ask questions later. Words to live by. 
Unless you have a brain.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> All the special snowflake fucktards made weird sounding labels that nobody's ever heard of corny as hell and annoying. "Look at me! I'm an autistic child who can't fit in with normal people so I have to be the exact opposite and make myself seem cool!". Fucking spoiled entitled little introvert brats always pretending to be victims.



If truth was a nail then you'd be the sledge hammer!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Transcontinentalpandimensionaldemigodtumblrsexual
A brand new Sexuality for those lost in time and space. :V


----------



## AceAurora (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm mostly straight but after hanging around with a few friends of mine for years I learned I was open to having fun with anyone. But that being said I would prefer to date a female rather than a male. I get along okay with other guys, but I just feel more comfortable with females.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2015)

How about we get back on topic instead of going "lol tumblrtots"?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

I wonder if straight furs ever think gay thoughts when they see a picture of the same sex that is kind of...you know...NSFW?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wonder if straight furs ever think gay thoughts when they see a picture of the same sex that is kind of...you know...NSFW?



What does your dick tell you :V


----------



## Koota (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, Yes they do.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wonder if straight furs ever think gay thoughts when they see a picture of the same sex that is kind of...you know...NSFW?


How else did you think I found I was bi?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> How else did you think I found I was bi?



Through interrogation and using torture methods


----------



## Limber (May 25, 2015)

Straight, for those who care


----------



## Esper Husky (May 25, 2015)

I have met / known / tend to find more straight furs than otherwise -- but at the same time, when I meet a non straight fur, it is usually a pack or collection of non straight furs. Whereas meeting a straight fur (in a group setting) still tends to have an amalgamation of preferences and orientations.


----------



## pinkie (May 25, 2015)

Esper Husky said:


> I have met / known / tend to find more straight furs than otherwise -- but at the same time, when I meet a non straight fur, it is usually a pack or collection of non straight furs. Whereas meeting a straight fur (in a group setting) still tends to have an amalgamation of preferences and orientations.



Homosexuals usually travel in packs, often lead the the Alpha Homo.


----------



## icesplashhusky (Jul 19, 2015)

Well for one being Gay or bi sexual or what ever you are isn't a choice, Im straight but was carious at one point, But my fursona is a guy if that means anything


----------



## dischimera (Jul 19, 2015)

I used to think I was bi cause of the ficticious furry characters I like/like to draw and all. Then I decided to put it to a test... And I really don't feel comfortable with men, in flesh and bones, at all. Besides that, as much as I like the appearance of the characters I don't like the image of having actual sex with them.
So yes, I do believe I'm straight.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 19, 2015)

Easilyterrifiedleopard said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any other straight furries here?



Right here, starting to wonder that myself after a while actually.


----------



## Mei (Jul 20, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Im bi but looking for asexual Jehovah's witnesses to be in a monogamous interracial polygamist marriages with me.



Not to dig up the past here, but i was clutching my sides in laughter at that troll


----------



## BlueEyedBear (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm straight but I wouldn't mind testing my Bi-curiousness in the future.


----------



## Argonne (Jul 20, 2015)

Straight. but like most I don't think we care to talk about it unless asked.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 21, 2015)

This thread has become an oxymoron.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 21, 2015)

I dunno if I'm straight or not at this point. I technically have a small kink towards women but I can't say I've ever wanted to be with a woman for about ten years now. Women can be hot but that's kind of it for me. I've had dreams, though, so maybe Freud's got something to say about that.

Someone described me as a 1 on the Kinsley scale, I guess? :S


----------



## Yarra (Jul 21, 2015)

yep,  straight


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't say I'm straight, lesbian, bi or something else. I've just never felt that kind of attraction for anyone. Even as a kid I knew marriage wasn't in my future and it never bothered me...my mother had a rather outdated viewpoint of marriage where the wife is supposedly subservient to her husband. I never wanted that. I never wanted to be tied down by anyone.  Anyhow, I think the term for me would be asexual. A lot of people confuse asexuality with celibacy, where you still have a relationship, you just don't have sex. But true asexuality is where you don't even want the relationship and that's me.  I don't hold anything against people in relationships of any kind; I just wish people would stop telling me I need to settle down with someone before its too late. I wish people in RL would mind their own business and leave me alone already. A relationship isn't in my plans right now and probably never will be and I am 100% okay with that. I could never figure out this whole "friend" thing so what makes people think I could last in something that's more serious. I don't know, but relationships of any kind simply were never in my plans. I'm not straight, but I'm not lesbian or bisexual either.


----------



## Inkling (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm glad you're not letting anyone convince you that a relationship is a requirement of life, Phoenix-Kat. As long as you're happy with where you're at, that's all that matters!

I've gotta say I'm straight. It's kinda troublesome since...I think my family accidentally raised me to be ridiculously nervous around anyone male, but I just can't see myself in a relationship with another girl. If I was lesbian or bi, I know exactly who I'd be dating right now, but alas I am not. Oh well! x'D


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm only interested in female. 

I have no desire of a mate. I have no desire for human at all and I don't RP.

And yes I'm still a virgin and I'm late 40. I just don,t like human anatomy.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 21, 2015)

While I love how inclusive the fandom is now, and the patchwork of sexualities/gender identities it holds in its fuzzy paws, I feel like most of its founding fathers (or "greymuzzles" if you prefer) were straight. Sure there were gay/bi artists in the beginning, but it always seemed like the really popular artists (who were mostly guys) stuck to mostly female subjects. Maybe it was a generational thing, or maybe internet society hadn't proliferated enough to include a sizable alternative lifestyle population. 

Either way, I've found that straight furs are very accepting, not to mention everyone else from every other walk of life here, which is encouraging. Some stuff sets off other people's "squick" factor but by and large I'm proud of us.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 22, 2015)

All this thread was for the past 9 pages is "I'm straight with the exception of...". Face it, there aren't many straight furries, and 50% of the ones who are straight label themselves something else later on.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 22, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> All this thread was for the past 9 pages is "I'm straight with the exception of...". Face it, there aren't many straight furries, and 50% of the ones who are straight label themselves something else later on.



lol


----------



## Khaki (Jul 22, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> All this thread was for the past 9 pages is "I'm straight with the exception of...". Face it, there aren't many straight furries, and 50% of the ones who are straight label themselves something else later on.



Just like every other sexual orientation thread.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wonder if straight furs ever think gay thoughts when they see a picture of the same sex that is kind of...you know...NSFW?


No, not really.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 31, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> All this thread was for the past 9 pages is "I'm straight with the exception of...". Face it, there aren't many straight furries, and 50% of the ones who are straight label themselves something else later on.



Scientific studies done on the furry fandom show that your guess here is wrong. Straight furries are the single largest sexual orientation in the fandom, even though it may seem otherwise depending on your crowd.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 31, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> All this thread was for the past 9 pages is "I'm straight with the exception of...". Face it, there aren't many straight furries, and 50% of the ones who are straight label themselves something else later on.



Definitely straight here.  I simply do not have any sexual attraction to my own gender (which is female and always has been).  Even in NSFW furry art, or any similar material, whether it's furry or human or whatever else, there is nothing about F on F that does anything for me.  

I lean more towards written erotica or very sensual drawings (based on poses, facial expressions), anyway.  Not all-out detailed drawings with magnified genitals or any of that.

There are human females that I consider "very beautiful" simply because they have a beautiful face, nice smile or eyes or whatever.  There is a difference between simply appreciating beauty and feeling a sexual attraction to it, though.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sorry but I don't think furry sexuality even falls entirely into the hetero-normative vs. LGBT paradigm. It's not really that far fetched that a person can have some attraction to male fictional characters but not real, flesh and blood male humans. I think if they're anthros, aliens, anything that different from actual humans you gotta wonder how arbitrary the idea is that a persons IRL preferences and what the fantasize about in furrydom have to reflect each other perfectly or at all.


----------



## meowtacles (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm straight.


----------

